# Heresy Support Drive 2012 - Bailout Needed



## Jezlad

Once again we’re at the time of the year where I like to place up an announcement and draw everyones attention to our subscriber options. I genuinely dislike this necessary process but there comes a time when I have to humbly ask that anyone in a position or inclination to would kindly consider subscribing to the site or donating any amount within their means.

Unlike the previous server drive, things around here have taken a turn for the worse – in a big way. We’re actually in the red on a monthly basis following our recent server upgrade.

To make matters worse one of our longest serving sponsors pulled the plug and we were unceremoniously dumped from our leading ad provider.

In the briefest sense we’re fucked. I’ve been happy to foot the bill since the turn of the year but impending fatherhood has left me doubting my ability to continue.

We also had an amazing offer from a legitimate source which you’ll probably be surprised to hear.



> Hi Lee
> 
> Thanks for all the info. We would be interested in offering you $40,000 plus 5% of the future revenue of the site for as long as you remain at the helm of the community. Pls let me know if you are interested and I could outline the next steps.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Alan


So this right here is the situation. Heresy as an entity (in my opinion - or at least by my ability) is not self sustaining. I cannot match the running costs with its own revenue streams. There is however an investor out there that believes he can and wishes to take the site off of my hands for the grand sum of $40,000. He wants to flood the site with more adverts than our current total and turn a profit off of our community.

Do I want to sell the site? No. Am I going to sell the site? Not a chance. Would I trade my testicles for the longevity of this community? Yes.

*Thankfully selling Heresy isn't going to happen, creating this community, watching it prosper and the friendships within develop is one of (if not) the greatest achievements of my life. It's an extension of myself and I humbly ask now that anyone with a spare dollar consider subscribing or donating to ensure the community lives on.*


Please, if you're willing and able - lend your support today!


----------



## jonileth

I've thrown my hat in to support the community. Long live Heresy!


----------



## scscofield

I will be also soon as Thursday hits.


----------



## Boc

Renewed my subscription last month and threw in some extra cash moneys just now.


----------



## Davidicus 40k

Whoa, scary times. I don't want to see Heresy go, so I'll contribute as soon as I get some extra cash. Pretty strapped right now, but in a week or two the situation should improve.


----------



## khrone forever

i will be subscribing soon, jsut need some time to sort it out, probs tommorow evening


----------



## Red Corsairs

I'll definitely be throwing some extra cash your way in the next couple of weeks mate, Heresy is my online home.


----------



## Midge913

Red Corsairs said:


> I'll definitely be throwing some extra cash your way in the next couple of weeks mate, Heresy is my online home.


Hear hear!!! I will see if I can scrape some extra together to help out.


----------



## Dagmire

I have been a subscriber for a while and will help out as soon as i can.
Lee how much does the site cost a month? if its not to personal to ask?


----------



## Lord Azune

I find it ironic that this comes right at the release time of new necron stuff. Almost as if GW is making me choose between the forums I've come to love and new shiny things. 



I side with the forums.


----------



## ItsPug

I've just renewed my subscription there and thrown £20 your way as well. Thanks for not selling the site - we wouldn't want another Tau Online.


----------



## IntereoVivo

Gratz on the impending little one(s) Jez!

I'll be remaining a supporter as long as Heresy is up and I'll see what I can do in the next two weeks to toss some extra in.


----------



## Marneus Calgar

Is it Alan Sugar?! :O 

I shall chuck some money your way next week when I get my Student Loan through


----------



## Jezlad

Dagmire said:


> I have been a subscriber for a while and will help out as soon as i can.
> Lee how much does the site cost a month? if its not to personal to ask?


All in all its $315 a month for server fees and licenses on top makes it up to just under $400. Annually it's costing a fair chunk of money. The $10 shared hosting people are used to paying doesn't apply when you're serving so many pageloads. In total we lost a lot from the blogads and burstmedia networks falling through so currently i'm forking out of pocket to keep things ticking.

I know we seem flooded with adverts currently but when we don't have the 30+ independant sponsors other sites have it's completely essential.


----------



## CPT Killjoy

Great work keeping the site in shape. I'll be signing up thursday as well (have to wait to get paid). This is certainly the best War gaming forum I've seen and I'm glad to be a part of it. Let us know what else we can do to help. And like the others have said, thanks again for not selling us out!


----------



## Djinn24

Lee, I just started a new job but I will send some in as soon as I can afford it. Also I met a lot of folks at Adepticon this year, want me to see if anyone is looking for some advertising?


----------



## JAMOB

Damn... depressing. I will work on getting the 40$ and supporting... (no sense in doing it for 1 year when I know ill want it forever). Just checking you take US money too right? Thats why its 40... I checked the conversion rate.

Thank you Heresy for being amazing. Thank you Jezlad for running it. I salute you. Now for the [email protected]*%& money...


----------



## BloodAngelZeros

Just signed up for a subscription. I'll try and donate some extra money when I can.


----------



## Poomba

Just throw some coin into the ring. I am more of a reader than poster. But this is the friendlest site I have found and is my go to for info. Cheers all.


----------



## xenobiotic

Just renewed my subscription (as usual) I'll see what I can do about postponing other purchases for a while and toss some more in the heresy direction.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

You have my support Jezlad. It was about time I signed up anyways. I will see what I can do to assist the site further.


----------



## Angelus Censura

Come May 5th when I receive the first paycheck here at my new job, I will definitely donate what I can, and continue to do so as long as I am employed to make sure this site continues to run smoothly. This is my go-to site for advice, comradarie and the chance to show off my latest bullshit, I would hate to see it leave your hands [Jezlad]. If anything can be done such as flyers at local GW stores and the like (fuck what the employees there think, I'll post um outside the doors or glue um to the floors if I have to) let me know and I will make it happen.

Cheers, Long Live Heresy....and all that is Chaos :friends:

EDIT: I wonder if Heresy could get sponsors, or if any online miniature companies would pay to have an account made where the user advertises new products from that company, shows tutorials on using their products in conversions and such, and submits rumours and news in the rumours and news section....may be something I look into. I wouldnt mind advertising using their company name as an username and signature/avatar while posting normal content if the money went to Heresy and some products were given as awards for competitions. A local gun owners forumn in my state called Claguns has that, and they made a seperate part of the forumn dedicated to companies with accounts on the forumns to show off their newest shit, talk about deals and get to know the clients. With a seperate area of the forumns, there is no added clutter to other sections.


----------



## Ratvan

Donation sent, happy to give something back to this site


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Is there any other method of donation than other via paypal?

Hate paypal but would be interested if another avenue popped up.


----------



## bitsandkits

@ Jez are you going to be doing a mail out to the membership? Might be worth a mail drop to let people know the position and also bring in a few lapsed members?


----------



## Serpion5

Likewise as others have said, I don't have the spare dosh I used to but I will see to it that what little I can spare makes its way here.


----------



## LazyG

Do you have affiliate links fro Amazon etc? Small I know but can add up and something you can ask those without regular income to do as it costs them nothing.


----------



## newt_e

Donated enough for a month (or thereabouts, depending upon the UK-US exchange rate).



Jezlad said:


> All in all its $315 a month for server fees and licenses on top makes it up to just under $400. Annually it's costing a fair chunk of money.


----------



## Jezlad

LazyG said:


> Do you have affiliate links fro Amazon etc? Small I know but can add up and something you can ask those without regular income to do as it costs them nothing.


Hey yeah we've got it all. All outbound links are affiliated by a company called Viglink. They're kind of like a middle man that has thousands of affiliates on their books and takes a small percentage for sales. On a good day we'll manage $1.50 with viglink. The simple truth is this niche (gaming) isn't very highly paid. Couple that with the sites teenage male demographic you aren't able to accrue much in the way of revenue. Of course, server fees are standard accross the board.

If we managed to quadruple our adsense clicks each day we'd be fine - of our 6,000 daily visitors only 15 or so click an advert... 

Thanks so much for the contributions so far guys.


----------



## bitsandkits

Whats the cost of a banner these days ?


----------



## LazyG

Jezlad said:


> Hey yeah we've got it all. All outbound links are affiliated by a company called Viglink. They're kind of like a middle man that has thousands of affiliates on their books and takes a small percentage for sales. On a good day we'll manage $1.50 with viglink. The simple truth is this niche (gaming) isn't very highly paid. Couple that with the sites teenage male demographic you aren't able to accrue much in the way of revenue.
> 
> Thanks so much for the contributions so far.


Yeah thats the outbound links, but I mena putting up explicit affiliate links. So If I am buying something unrelated to HO you still get a cut. With a sticky like 'support HO buy buying random stuff' somewhere prominent


----------



## Lethiathan

I'll cobble together enough cash for a subscription, I'm spending alot recently, but this website is like my wargaming home, I can boot up my computer and there will always be something to interest me!


----------



## Mortarman178

ill see what i can do about droping some extra. need to ajust buget a bit.


----------



## Zero Effect

Once pay day hits me on Monday 30th April, I will be signing up and throwing some money your way.

The Heresy community have helped in reigniting my passion even further in this hobby. Would be a complete shame that I would my online friends on here.

Finally and most important is congrats on Fatherhood. All the best to your family and you.


----------



## Codex Todd

Donated, and subscribed wish I could give you more!!


----------



## Tawa

Getting hitched next month so money is pretty much non-existent. However, consider this fair warning of a forthcoming subscription (June or maybe July). 

*goes back to lurking in the shadows*

Tawa


*Edit: Should have said June/July......


----------



## jams

you've received 15 of my hard earned pound heresy, spend it well 

bring on the endgame! woop woop


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

As an extra incentive for those that are that way inclined. I'm happy to throw my healthy amount of +Rep around to all those that have donates/subscribed. I'll either get you here, in the Endgame, or you can PM for your tasty morsel of rep!


----------



## shaantitus

Finally got around to it. 100pounds. This place has been good to me.:drinks:


----------



## gothik

having been on here for acouple years now i am just getting my head above the water, so in the next couple weeks will see what i can contribute Jez might be a lot to start but anything to keep this wonderful site going - Jackie


----------



## TheKingElessar

I've been here for a scary long time...It was about time I contributed.

Plus, I thought of a phrase I wanted under my name...


----------



## tsfenrir

Here's a year sub for the cause.


----------



## scscofield

There, it is Thursday and I hit yah with a 2 yr subscription.


----------



## Styro-J

More money paid out to keep her running! Plus the recurring sub set to come in a couple months. 

I have to contribute to this site somehow, dammit.


----------



## Rameses

I donated what I could. I just wish I could have sent more.


----------



## Digg40k

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand now I have a blue name.

Thank you for everything Jez, long may it continue.


----------



## shaantitus

good to see the donations and subscriptions rolling in thick and fast. Long may it continue.


----------



## slaaneshy

Will be continuing my subby - i'm sure we will hit the target!


----------



## World Eater XII

As soon as i get paid on Monday!


----------



## Dusty's Corner

I've donated a bit, and when my finances settle I'll donate a bit more!

For me, Heresy-Online is like my birthplace, amen.


----------



## Kreuger

Threw a little more in the pot.


----------



## Svartmetall

Am a permanent subscriber, but threw a little extra in anyways.


----------



## SonofMalice

Materialized extra cash from the webway and subscribed, just found this place months a go and I would hate to see anything happen to it!


----------



## MidnightSun

Cleaned out my meagre Paypal account.

Love this place, don't wanna get turfed out into BoLS or Warseer :cray: Please don't die Heresy...

Midnight


----------



## the_barwn

Made a donation & heading to subscribe now, many a happy hour spent reading & learning here so happy to help


----------



## Jackinator

Heresy, if you die I will never speak to you again . Subscription made, for the first time ever *sniff*, it's a special moment for me *sniff*. Thank you shitty, boring part time job :biggrin:


----------



## TheKingElessar

Almost 2/3 of the way there guys and girls, if you haven't Subscribed, I can surely recommend it!


----------



## Tawa

Subscribed a touch earlier than promised!

(Don't tell the wife....?) :wink:


----------



## Zion

Donated, but didn't subscribe. Completely missed that when I spotted the donate button. o.o


----------



## Taggerung

Subscribed


----------



## DeathKlokk

I'll kick in next week. I need to get my house in order a bit first. Perhaps I'll sell some of my pile of un(nevergonna)painted minis!


----------



## Six_Paths_of_Pain

I will support this website, soo far, for the short time I've been here, you guy's have been one of the best (if not THE BEST) community I've ever seen. You guy's are very well connected and even when someone comes new, you guys make us feel very welcomed by the responses you do to us, which I GREATLY RESPECT!

One day, when I become senior member, I will do the same to the new guys... long live Heresy!


----------



## DeathKlokk

We _are_ some cool Motherfuckers, no?


----------



## Aramoro

Put some extra in to cover my trolling bandwidth costs.


----------



## Ratvan

Zion said:


> Donated, but didn't subscribe. Completely missed that when I spotted the donate button. o.o


You aswell? lol

Oh well subscription next month


----------



## SGMAlice

Renewed my subscription, finally, so that's a start. I'll see what else i can do in the next few weeks.

I apologise to the administrative staff and Jez for not doing it sooner.

Alice


----------



## Tawa

Nearly there guys! :grin:

By the way, my very-soon-to-be-wife discovered my subscription..... :blackeye:


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy

Just subscribed.

Love the site and will donate when i can


----------



## Red Corsairs

Great to see subscriptions and donations flooding in.



Tawa said:


> By the way, my very-soon-to-be-wife discovered my subscription..... :blackeye:


Is she still a very-soon-to-be-wife then? :wink:


----------



## Tawa

I hope so as we just got back from paying up the venue...... :laugh:


----------



## Zion

Ratvan said:


> You aswell? lol
> 
> Oh well subscription next month



Yeah. To be fair that is a big brightly colored button against a dark background.....


----------



## HOBO

Just donated a bit to the cause as my Sub isn't due until December, which is too far off to be of any help.

Here's to you Jezlad:drinks:


----------



## Zodd

Chipped in some sustentation for Heresy.
As Heresy helps through times without plastic-crack better
than plastic-crack help through times without Heresy.


----------



## LTP

Hope it helps


----------



## Angelofdeath690

Glad I could be of help! Keep it up! ^^ :biggrin:


----------



## kuriojichan

I haven't been reading this forum for long but already appreciate the level of discussion regarding the hobby and the friendly atmosphere you guys have created. For a site so large I think it is a rarity. Decided to subscribe as already this is one of the first places I check in on every day I go on-line. Keep it up!


----------



## Arcanum Crozioum

sadness... I havent been here long, but i truly love this forum. My bank won't allow me to go into foreign currency to help... May I help in another way? hopefully it helps but i'll pray...


----------



## Tyrannus

Became a supporter early on today. Any little helps I suppose


----------



## World Eater XII

Put a few pennies in like.


----------



## tabbytomo

*My support*

I've just began an intern-ship, as as such haven't been paid yet. The moment I am, you can have some of my money. It's that simple.

The only people you should ever consider selling this site to is GW, making it official. Saying that, that should come with a clause making Mr.Ward unable to to contribute in ANY way to the site.

Also is there any Gods that would be particularly helpful? I know of four, but I wouldn't trust them in the long run..


----------



## IntereoVivo

Finally able to toss in a bit more. Hope it helps.


----------



## Zion

Donated again, this time with the subscription button! Not making that mistake twice. >>


----------



## Archaon18

Cant offer any money, as I am in an equiveltn situation. Just posting mainly to say congrats about the child!


----------



## Diatribe1974

Am waiting on my money to hit my paypal account and I'll work it over to you again.


----------



## the_barwn

We should be at the total required now,


----------



## Commissar Ploss

I look forward to helping out as much as i can in the near future. I've just landed a new job.  

CP


----------



## Diatribe1974

Stupid Paypal. Says it'll be ready by the 22nd. Hate that it takes this long to load up my account, even after I've gone through this once before.


----------



## Shogun_Nate

So, since I got a subscription, does that mean I can have my "Burn Deneris at the Stake" button now? :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5

Shogun_Nate said:


> So, since I got a subscription, does that mean I can have my "Burn Deneris at the Stake" button now? :biggrin:


Nah. Only senior mods get that button, and they won't share.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Okay. My (almost) 35$ is on the way! Hate that it took that long for Paypal to get it all loaded up. Ugh.


----------



## Six_Paths_of_Pain

Congrats!

I'm happy it succeeded


----------



## Shogun_Nate

Serpion5 said:


> Nah. Only senior mods get that button, and they won't share.


Damnation....:angry:

All I wanted was one little, insignificant, tiny thing... Something, that if I am honest, I've wanted for a very long time. All this time I thought my cries had fallen on deaf ears and now I find that there is already a button and it will not be shared?!? A pox I say! A POX! :ireful2:

Oh well... I guess this just means I need to start saving for a trip to Canada.../sigh

/mutter

In all seriousness, a big *Thank You* to all who helped pitch in and keep this site up and running. For those unable to give, *Thank You* as well. While money is needed to keep us online, a steady and loyal membership is also very important! Without it, there wouldn't be any need for a fund drive! :biggrin:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Diatribe1974

Any eta when I'm going to be re-upped as a supporter? My money has gone through already from what PayPal says.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Diatribe1974 said:


> Any eta when I'm going to be re-upped as a supporter? My money has gone through already from what PayPal says.


I thought it was automatic in which case something went wrong for you, but I could be mistaken. You might want to drop Jezlad a PM regarding your situation.



Serpion5 said:


> Nah. Only senior mods get that button, and they won't share.





Shogun_Nate said:


> Damnation....:angry:
> 
> All I wanted was one little, insignificant, tiny thing... Something, that if I am honest, I've wanted for a very long time. All this time I thought my cries had fallen on deaf ears and now I find that there is already a button and it will not be shared?!? A pox I say! A POX! :ireful2:
> 
> Oh well... I guess this just means I need to start saving for a trip to Canada.../sigh
> 
> /mutter


We're not incorruptible though. One of us might consider sharing it for a high enough price... :biggrin:


----------



## Diatribe1974

Yeah. Jez has it taken care of. Thanks!


----------



## gen.ahab

I wish I could have given more, but with college the subscription cost was all that I could cover. I am glad you guys met your goal. Cheers everyone. 

STEM degrees, man..... they eat everything.


----------

